# Disque Dur Western Digital reconnu chez le mac et non sur PC



## ccollache (12 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à vous, 
Gros soucis,
En effet il y a peut de temps j'ai switché sur mac. Et ayant un disque dur WD j'ai voulu l'utiliser comme disque de sauvegarde avec Time machine il m'a donc fallu déplacer tout son contenu dans mon mac. Seulement voilà mon disque Dur WD a besoin d'être installé sur PC avec un autorun et un setup placé dans le DD au départ. J'avais pourtant bien pris soin de sauvegarder ces dossiers d'installation mais lorsque je tente de la connecter sur mon pc il ne le reconnaît pas et ne veut pas lancer l'installation. J'ai peur de ne plus pouvoir revenir sur PC avec mon DD. Existe il un pack ? Ou faut-il que je transfère le Setup sur mon Pc que je l'installe puis que je branche mon DD.
Merci de votre aide.
Clément.


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Avril 2009)

En quel format est il ?


----------



## ccollache (12 Avril 2009)

Je ne sais pas. Quel Format ? 
je sais que lorsque je le connecte a mon mac il s'ouvre comme une sauvegarde.
Ou puis je voir le format ?
merci de ton aide


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Avril 2009)

Click droit sur le disque : information > format


----------



## ccollache (12 Avril 2009)

mmhh je commence a comprendre, il est marque Format : Mac OS étendu (sensible à la casse; journalisé) mais alors cela veut dire que si je l'utilise comme sauvegarde time machine je ne peux plus m'en servir pour transferer des fichiers entre pc et mac ? et comment faire pour qu'il se reformate au format windows


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Avril 2009)

Tu fais deux/des partitions dont une FAT32.


----------



## ccollache (12 Avril 2009)

Whaou alors il va faloir m'expliquer. il faut que je revide mon DD ? 
Un petit Tuto serait le bienvenue et tellement sympatique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2009)

Pas compliqué :

- "Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaire de disque"

- Dans la colonne de gauche, tu sélectionne ton disque (le disque, pas la partition qu'il contient, la première icone, en hait décalée sur la gauche), et tu vas dans l'onglet "Partitionner"

- Tu choisis "2 partitions", puis tu cliques sur le bouton "Options", et là, tu choisis "Tableau de partition Guid"

- Pour chaque partition, tu cliques sur le rectangle le représentant sur le graphique, puis tu lui choisis nom, taille et format (une en Mac OS étendu, pour Time Machine, l'autre en MS-DOS pour le partage Mac/PC).

- Une fois tout ça fait, tu cliques sur le bouton "Appliquer", en bas à droite, et tu attends que ça se passe.

A noter que sans utilitaires spécifiques (MacFuse/MacFusion en gratuit, ou Paragon NTFS en payant), le seul format que tu pourras utiliser pour la partition devant passer du Mac au PC et vice et versa, sera le format FAT (FAT32 pour tout disque de plus de 512 Mo), ici appelé "MS-DOS".


----------



## ccollache (13 Avril 2009)

En effet l'opération était  plutot facile a realisé mais je n'aurais pas trouvé tout seul. Merci pour ton aide. Seul HIC l'effacement de toute mes données. héhé. Merci encore.


----------



## Yayou (1 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'ai le même problème pour lequel tu as visiblement déjà donné la bonne solution.
Mais par contre, c'est une solution à partir du MAC.

Moi, j'ai fini de faire la partition sur MAC, mais je crois que les 2 sont en format MAC OS étendu...

Est ce qu'il y a une solution pour que je puisse acceder à ce DDE à partir de mon PC (car je suis au bureau et j'en ai besoin absolument).

Ou bien, la solution est unique, et je dois attendre de rentrer chez moi, auprès de mon MAC pour définir une des deux partitions sous format "MS-DOS" ?!

J'ai du mal à croire qu'on ne puisse vraiment rien faire à partir du PC pour accéder à ce maudit DDE WD !!!!!!!!!!

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2010)

Lapin compris, là, tu as deux partitions "Mac", et tu voudrais en avoir une "MS-DOS" (FAT) ?

Si c'est ça, tu ne peux effectivement le faire que depuis le Mac : Pour faire ça, il faut que ton schéma de partition soit MBR ou GUID, avec la Table de Partition Apple, ça n'est pas possible. Une fois l'option choisie, il te met deux partitions HFS+, tu en sélectionne une (dans la représentation graphique à gauche), et tu changes son format en MS DOS avant de cliquer sur le bouton "Partitionner" !


----------



## Gu1ch (11 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je me permet de vous poser qques questions sans recréer une discussion nouvelle. J'ai vu que vous parliez de WD et la compatibilité mac et pc. Je voudrais m'acheter un DD 1 tera sans me ruiner, j'utilise un macbook mais je désirerai aussi transferer d'un pc sur ce DD. Est-ce obligé de faire une partition (cad couper en 2 le volume du DD ??) et n'est-ce pas trop compliqué (n'étant pas un pro de l'informatique).  

-Est-il préférable d'acheter le Western Digital My Book Essential 1To ou le Western Digital My Book Mac 1To, qui sont apparemment tous deux compatibles avec pc et mac mais le second a WD SmartWare ... qu'est-ce que cela m'apporte de plus ou de moins ?? 


Un énorme merci pour me guider dans cette jungle !!!


----------



## raptus (22 Octobre 2010)

Salut

j'ai un probleme similaire. Mon hd était passé en RAW et ne trouvant pas de solution à ce moment là je l'ai reformaté (NTFS) sur pc. 
Quand je l'ai rebranché sur mon PC, il s'ouvre, je vois les fichiers mais le pc ne peut ouvrir aucun fichier ni aucun dossier ("dossier vide"), pourtant il y a bien un espace de 65giga utilisé correspondant aux fichiers écrits qui apparait ds les informations. 
Quand je le branche sur mon vieux mac Power book j'ai une fenetre d'erreur qui me demande de forcer ou d'avorter ma demande ce qui ne semble pas sans risque. 
Enfin que je le branche sur un imac récent, tout va bien. 
Please, aidez-moi, merci.


----------

